# I have $200, spend it for me!



## Khorne Aggression (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum and loving the atmosphere so far!

Now then, I haven't played WH since about 1995, but I've just picked up the 8th Ed. BRB and I'm itching (to the point of bleeding) to play WH again! 

So, I'm picking Chaos because the fluff owns. Now, this post is two fold. 

The first part of this post:
Is it possible to field an army without using Mauraders at all? They are easily one of the most fugly models (on foot and cavalry) I have ever seen in any game. They're absolutely terrible and I refuse to run them! :threaten:

The second part: 
I have absolutely no WH models of any kind so I'm starting with a fresh slate and $200 to blow instantly on models. This is where you good (or evil) people come into play. What should I get?

Thanks everyone!

Edit after Masked Jackal's reply: I just wanted to add that I'm gonna target for a 1500pt army. I have no idea if $200 can get me to that point but it's where I'll be starting.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes, it should be possible to run a list without marauders, though you shouldn't discount the possibility of conversions to get good-looking ones. If you aren't going to run marauders, stay away from the battalion. Buy 3 boxes of Warriors, and one or two of the Lords and Heroes models. After that, you should have about 60$ to spend, and I don't know enough about WoC to suggest anything from there.


----------



## Khorne Aggression (Jul 24, 2010)

If the Mauraders looked awesome like the ones from the Warhammer MMO then yeah I'd probably consider running them. I could use Chaos Knight heads, however, I doubt their heads would fit properly on a Maurader body. I'd also want to give them the fur Warriors' cloaks but those look to be part of the actual Warrior bodies and I'm terrible with green stuffing anything.

At the end of the day, though, Warriors just look 100x better and I love their stats!


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Marauders are awesome in the new edition. Giant ranks of 40 are going to kick ass. But like you I also don't like the models. You could still go out and get the battalion but sell all the marauders from it, meaning you'd still be saving money. After that I think I would get another Warrior box set then a few hero's. Not sure how many point that is but I reckon it would come close

Skar


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Khorne Aggression said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to the forum and loving the atmosphere so far!
> 
> Now then, I haven't played WH since about 1995, but I've just picked up the 8th Ed. BRB and I'm itching (to the point of bleeding) to play WH again!
> 
> ...


SEnd me a check and i send you Picture of models the check bought.:angel:

Baring that....Just buy a bunch of box's of chaos warriors, there a solid army and really easy to play! And not much to paint. As for where... i use Maelstrom games =/ even with customs there cheaper and you get store credit % of all your orders.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Hmmm, 200 dollars you have?

That would just about buy you five warriors of chaos and a pot of paint with the way GWs prices are going


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

marauder horsemen are awesome models, a great core unit and come with lots of spares for conversions. As you know chaos knights are sexy as hell, so i would make picking up them a priority. I think the battalion is awesome value and a great start, but if you wont use the marauders you need to decide if you think its still worth it? My suggestion though would be with a few of the spare heads from the marauder horsemen kits, some pieces from your chaos knights and suddenly you have some nice looking models.
if you add a few of your favourite character models into the mix you could easily be closing onto the 1500pt mark


----------



## Iceman8352 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'd also suggest checking eBay for any deals on large lots of WoC. When I started with my Lizardmen, I found an awesome deal with everything I'd wanted plus extra options for only $200. A friend of mine also got around $400 of useful Skaven stuff for around $220. Not a definite thing, but worth looking in to.


----------

